# Chicago Illinois



## wolftat

Do we have any members from the Chicago area that are interested in meeting with other members and maybe having some fun and possibly even making a few new friends? If there is anyone interested, please either post here or contact me, we are looking to get a new chapter going in the area and need you to help. Thank you


----------



## ROOKIETURNER

I am in! Just found this thread. I find it odd that there is not already a chapter. I am not sure, but CHICAGOHAND and I meet with few other guys and turn pens once a week. PM CHICAGOHAND.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I am called CHICAGOHAND for a reason even if I live 42 miles west of there.


----------



## DennisM

Wolf had a thread going a while back on this..

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41088

I am still interested and wouldnt mind being the liaison on it so to speak. I am in northern Illinois but have no problem heading towards the city for meetings..


----------



## DrPepper8412

I'm moving to Chicago in a few months...won't be able to bring any of my equiptment with me  But I'd love to meet some fellow turners and possibly find a place to turn!


----------



## gr8danish

Hey, just saw this thread... I never checked regionals before since we didn't have one 

I am definitely in!!! Just PM me with a time and place to meet.

I'm in the NW burbs, BTW


----------



## aggromere

My kids grew up in naperville. I lived there for 15 years.  I loved Chicago, probably the best big city in the world.  Gotta be a million or two pen turners there.


----------



## eldee

This message has been out for a while. I'm also in Chicagoland and finally back in the shop. Has any sort of group formed yet? I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## ssajn

Until (and ever after) you create a Chicago Chapter our Illinois neighbors are always welcome to join us in Wisconsin. Just check the Wisconsin Local Chapter for meeting info.


----------



## PJVitkus

Okay, any current chapter? - Chicago, Chicagoland, western suburbs, Fox Valley, northern Illinois?

Phil


----------

